# Eggs Gone!!!



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

hi, my electric blue hap was holding for 3 days.
when i was feeding them today i saw the female and her mouth was empty and she was eating.
does enyone know what happened?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Depends on the female's health, hunger, age etc. Many factors play in their mouthbrooding behaviour. She might be inexperienced, or got hungry to the point of ditching the eggs. This does happen often from what I hear, nothing to worry about unless it happens every single time lol.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

this is her first time holding but she is very well fed and healthy.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya, inexperience is most likely the problem then. This is extremely natural, don't stress over it. New batch will come in maybe a few weeks.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

do you have lots of other cichlids in the same tank as her? I've had the female swallow her own eggs when she was chased. She could also spit them out and other would eat it.


----------



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

many give up the eggs the first time holding! She will be better the next time


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks guys for all the help!
and i have only 6 electric blues in one tank 1 male 5 female s.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had that happen as well and i'm new to the whole breeding thing... a good friend of mine who is very experienced with this said that it could also be that the eggs were bad, meaning they are not being fertilized properly, male might not have done a good job......

my 2 cents.. 
cheers!!!


----------

